# Bei eigener Website http zu https "umschalten"



## Tech-Essen (19. September 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe mir eine Website bei GMX.de angelegt. Wenn ich diese jedoch aufrufe wird alles per http übertragen. Wie kann ich das einstellen, dass die Daten per https übertagen werden?


----------



## sheel (19. September 2017)

Hi

das hier https://homepage-verwaltung.gmx.net/maildomainhostingfrontend/homepage-mail ?
hab zwar nichts bestellt und kann daher nicht alle Einstellungen sehen, aber:
"gar nicht".

Gemessen an den Infoseiten: Dass du das Wort HTTPS kennst ist praktisch ein Beweis, dass dieses Angebot für dich zu wenig ist. ... Besser was anderes suchen, und die erste Zahlung als Lehrgeld ansehen (btw., es gibt deutlich bessere Sachen auch ganz gratis (dafür zB. Werbung auf Fehlerseiten oder so)). Außer HTTPS bitte auch drauf schauen, dass es PHP7 (statt 5) und SFTP (statt FTP oder FTPS) gibt. (Ein Rootserver ist wohl noch nicht angebracht).

PS: Irgendwie ist die Seite da so nostalgisch ... 
Größenlimits in MB, PHP nicht bei allen Varianten, Websitebuilder, ... könnte glatt 15 Jahre früher sein


----------

